# xmas gifts - books on cats



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

:xmasstree 
This year I decided not to spend all my money on gifts like candy or scarfs - no this year I'm all about books and since I have quite a few friends that love cats I wanted to give them something like a book I got for my mom last year. It' a book called *The Littlest Cat Book*. 










It contains really cute sayings abot cats (the one I have in my signature is from this book).
Now I was wondering if anyone knows similar books on cats since I can't give all my friends the same book. :roll:


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

felis said:


> :xmasstree
> Now I was wondering if anyone knows similar books on cats since I can't give all my friends the same book. :roll:


My entire tribe are named after characters from T.S. Elliot's "Old Possum's book of practical Cats". It's a book full of whimsical poems about the endeavors of the Jellicle cats, and it's the book that the musical theater production "Cats" was based on. It's quite cute  
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/015668568X/103-9441641-3695809?v=glance&n=283155&v=glance


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

i have a really nice book called 'where cats meditate', its got nice pics and little quotes from monks, buddah etc. its very cute and a nice coffee table book. (the isbn number is - 1-84072-434-x)


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Just in case enyone else would like to buy a "cat" gift for their loved ones, here are some nice ones:

http://www.giftsforprofessionals.co...d-a-gift-for-animal-lover-cat-lover-gift.html


----------

